# Pretty/Crazy Poodle Grooming



## Charles Barkley (Apr 10, 2013)

More


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 10, 2013)

And some more


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I've just pin pointed why I always feel rather uncomfortable about these extreme clips - they treat the poodle as a blank canvas, rather than as a living dog. I know there is no real harm in them, as long as the dog's welfare always takes first place, but I just don't like the idea of treating any dog as a medium of display, rather than a dog!


----------



## Imaginarium (Jun 29, 2013)

I have taken a couple of seminars with Angela Kumpe, who makes her career off crazy creative grooming. While I don't think I will ever go to these extremes, I will say her seminars were the most fun, and those crazy dyed up, blinged out dogs were having a better time than any of the dogs that were being groomed for show. They definitely didn't care.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Peacock Imagery*

The first image of the Poodle that artistically resembled a peacock reminded me of Mary Flannery O'Connor (March 25, 1925 – August 3, 1964), an American writer and essayist. O'Connor incorporated imagery of Peacocks throughout her literature. As an important voice in American literature, O'Connor wrote two novels and 32 short stories, as well as a number of reviews and commentaries. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

The groomer we go to does creative grooming and has both a mini and standard poodle. Those two puppies are SOO spoiled and doted on its not funny. This week the mini was in a Miami with bright pink and green poms on the lega, pink ears and pink and green polka dots. She looks adorable and loves every bit of attention she gets hangin in the grooming shop all day. I would have a problem if they didn't treat the puppies as their kids, but its hard to complain about they way these babies are treated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

fjm said:


> I think I've just pin pointed why I always feel rather uncomfortable about these extreme clips - they treat the poodle as a blank canvas, rather than as a living dog. I know there is no real harm in them, as long as the dog's welfare always takes first place, but I just don't like the idea of treating any dog as a medium of display, rather than a dog!


Some people think the same way about the CC, Miami or any other pom pom clip ... They say a dog should look like a dog.
I love ALL haircuts, because poodles are just perfect regardless of what look


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The various "pompom" clips are usually described as being designed to show off the dog - or to disguise conformation faults. For me there is a difference between that, and looking at a poodle and deciding how you can paint and clip it into the cast of the Muppets. I suppose as hobbies go it is pretty harmless, but I am still uncomfortable with anything that objectifies animals or people.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

We all have our right to our own opinion, so I'm not here to slander others right to voice their opinion. My opinion is that these are fun new ways to show off our artistic abilities. The dogs don't care what color their hair is or what shape it is being sculpted into. It's harmless fun that gives these dogs extra one on one attention and tons of outside attention and love. Those are the things that affect the dog and in such a great way too. 
Some people think its a form of abuse. How?? As a professional groomer, I have never felt any of the dogs I have dyed or groomed creatively were being abused. They strut their stuff proudly when they get off my table. What about the poodles who come in every 5 months or so pelted to the skin, infested with fleas, have nasty ears and toenails curved into their pads!!? Those are the dogs who come to me nervous and shaky and coward in the back of their kennel or seem to be embarrassed or feel funny after their hair has been stripped down to the skin because that was the only humane option.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

so, are you opposed to humans wearing clothes, jewelry and make-up? or perhaps a better comparison would be- are you against parents dressing their babies and using hair bows? 

(sometimes i like to just say things for the sake of argument, so please don't think i'm picking on you- you are absolutely entitled to your opinion and especially since its out of concern for a dog, i can respect that!)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely - all a matter of opinion! No - I think people can do what they like to themselves - dressing up as aliens (or poodles), body piercing, even tattooing every inch of their skin if they wish, and as long as babies and young children are comfortable and safe in their clothing, fine. 

But I would get a bit worried if someone were to dye their very young child's hair, or routinely dress them in fancy dress to go to school. And I used to argue with friends who insisted on keeping their daughter's hair long and curly and luxurious, despite the tears and sobs each time it had to be brushed... 

And of course any grooming is preferable to none when it comes to poodles - and I am sure a poodle would rather be well brushed and clipped and pink and purple stripes than overgrown and matted. But I also suspect most poodles would prefer to be brushed, clipped and off the table to play, without hanging around for the stripes!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't mind creative grooming that makes the poodles look pretty, but it's the ones designed to make you laugh that annoy me - I don't think that many poodles would appreciate being laughed AT!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And the eyelashes on my little pony are a bit cruel....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

fjm said:


> I think I've just pin pointed why I always feel rather uncomfortable about these extreme clips - they treat the poodle as a blank canvas, rather than as a living dog. I know there is no real harm in them, as long as the dog's welfare always takes first place, but I just don't like the idea of treating any dog as a medium of display, rather than a dog!


fjm -- I have always felt the same way; glad to know I am not the only one. I even showed my groomer one of the images once, and her comment was something along the lines, "there seems to be some misplaced talent there" -- but, she is more conservative with her grooming. She ribboned in Europe and did show at Crufts early in her career, so she is no pushover either. She is the first to say that the extreme grooming takes tons of talent and I agree, but again I guess I just don't get it.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> so, are you opposed to humans wearing clothes, jewelry and make-up? or perhaps a better comparison would be- are you against parents dressing their babies and using hair bows?
> 
> (sometimes i like to just say things for the sake of argument, so please don't think i'm picking on you- you are absolutely entitled to your opinion and especially since its out of concern for a dog, i can respect that!)


I don't think it's that big of a deal, but as I said in my earlier post I always feel a little uncomfortable when I see them, too -- you may be right that the dogs don't care. On the other hand, I never feel uncomfortable seeing poodles freshly groomed in any of the breed clips -- Miami, CC, etc., since they are poodle clips, that's all. Not a big deal but, again, just my opinion.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

This is not directed at Any poster on this Thread But rather at other comments I have read.

To each their own however what really ticks me off is when creative grooming is called abuse! Seriously they are as a carefully pampered as any show dog in long coat. The extra groom time is just extra one on one time which dogs love.

Abuse - take a look around you at all the dogs in shelters and rescues or in backyard breeding situations. That is abuse a little extra groom time with products that are completely safe, washed out as soon as competition is finished is absolutely not abuse. Go to a grooming competition, learn about what this is, And interact with the dogs before forming the opinion that this is abuse.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

For the record, I stated my opinion and never called it abuse. It just does not set well with me, that's all. I am sure it takes tons of talent, and I don't need to go to a show in order to state my opinion. I have pretty much always felt that way, and know many people don't---maybe I am just "old school". That's why it is an opinion!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

liljaker said:


> For the record, I stated my opinion and never called it abuse. It just does not set well with me, that's all. I am sure it takes tons of talent, and I don't need to go to a show in order to state my opinion. I have pretty much always felt that way, and know many people don't---maybe I am just "old school". That's why it is an opinion!


Please reread my original post... what I posted was not directed at anyone on this thread and still is not. I have always valued your advise, comments, and opinions. This was not and is not personal at all and not even about whether this is is a good thing or not. 

My comments were directed very specifically and only to comments I have read in other forums and online that creative grooming is abuse. These words shock and scare me as real abuse happens every single day and this seems to trivalize what these poor animals face and makes me extremely sad.

I apologize if my original post was not clear - sometimes even when trying really hard it is difficult to come across clearly in an internet forum.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for clarification. I just found that there are so many people who post about loving that grooming, dying the dogs different colors, etc. and when I saw someone post that they felt the way I did about it, it was like, ok it's not just me. That's all. Was not meant to start anything really -- I just enjoy the poodles natural beauty and colors and then, again, I am not big into bows either and some people are!!! To each their own.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm looking at Poppy - scruffy in-between-clips stage, ears draggled from just eating a big chunk of meat for supper, remnants of mud and hay from this afternoon's walk not yet brushed out, and imagining what would happen to bows, let alone an extreme clip! Not sure they'd survive the first paddle...


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

My dog is a show dog, and caring for her coat is a very time consuming thing. She gets bathed 1-2 times a week and brushed out and hr a day. She is very active and loves to play and rough house and go for jogs with me. When she just gets a bath and blow dry, it takes almost 2 hrs. When she gets a bath and a clip it takes about 5 hrs straight through, which means i spend any where from 10-17 hrs a week grooming her. 
That is 10-17 hrs that she gets 1 on 1 bonding time. Generally, she gets so relaxed she dozes off. Off the table she gets to be a dog. The only time she is not aloud to be a dog after grooming is the day before a show, but other then that, I have put in 2 to 3 hrs of grooming just for her to get home run outside and dig a huge hole and cover her beautiful sparkly white coat with dark mud. Lol
I see how a lot of show dogs are not aloud the freedom my dog has. Many live in kennels for their entire show career. Many aren't aloud to walk on grass(I've gotten really good at getting grass stains out..lol)
I agreed to show our dog under one condition, and that was she gets to be a real dog first, show dog second.
And with that agreement that means I have to really stick to my 15-17 hr commitment each week, and it's well worth it.
The creatively groomed dogs don't have to undergo nearly as much pressure as my show dog. They don't have to worry about coat getting broken or torn because of another dog grabbing it in their teeth. Many dogs that get dyed aren't on the table as long as my show dog is( this excludes the creative competitions) many dyed dogs get to go to the dog park and play in the water and enjoy life to the fullest while getting extra special attention from other people who think they are pretty. 
The competition dogs get cut down after their competition is over, and they too get live carefree with no worries about what they get into. 
It also separates these dogs from being just an ordinary dog. There are many little poodle mixes or lhasas and malteses. But one that has its ears pink or blue or rainbow polka dots all over its body is going to stand out and get the extra attention from people.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

